# Can't mount ntfs usb hard drive



## ckeen (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everybody,
this is my first post 

I installed FreeBSD from dvd (8.0-RELEASE-amd64) and i'm using kde4. I am unsuccessfully trying to mount an external usb hard drive which is ntfs.
I already googled for solutions but with no success. 
Now I can mount fat usb sticks and the ntfs drive is recognized by kde. When I try to mount it Dolphin says:


```
An error occurred while accessing 'mydisk', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption: The option 
'-u=1001' is not allowed for uid=1001
```

I tried by editing /usr/local/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi this way:


```
<match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" string="FreeBSD">

          <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>
          <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>


          <!-- <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-u=</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-g=</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-m=</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-a</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-i</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-C=</append>
          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">-W=</append> -->
        </match>
      </match>
```

If I uncomment the last section I get:


```
An error occurred while accessing 'mydisk', the system responded: 
org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: illegal option -- u 
usage: mount [-t fstype] [-o options] target_fs mount_point
```


by removing the two 'merge' lines I added, I get the same error.

Any help will be much appcreciated.

PS: FreeBSD rocks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

Have a look at the gconf settings:

Specifically: System -> Storage -> default_options -> vfat


----------



## ckeen (Mar 6, 2010)

`gconftool-2 -a /systems/storage`
and
`gconftool-2 --all-dirs /systems/storage`
give me empty output... However vfat is mounted well, my problem is ntfs (i already mount ntfs-3g local volume with fstab, using the 'mountprog' option)

I can't mount "EXTERNAL REMOVABLE USB NTFS HARD DRIVES (with ntfs-3g)"


----------



## ckeen (Mar 7, 2010)

It began to work with a clean [CMD="gconftool-2 -s /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/mount_options --type=string 'mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g -m=755'"][/CMD]

Thanx


----------



## ckeen (Mar 7, 2010)

can't self edit my wrong posts sry 

```
gconftool-2 -s /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/mount_options --type=string 'mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g -m=755'
```


----------



## irkkaaja (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.

`mount -t ntfs /dev/da0s5 /mnt/ext`

works fine, but I can't write to the disk.

`mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/da0s5 /mnt/ext`

gives the error:


```
mount: /dev/da0s5: Operation not supported by device
```

which is to say, ntfs works fine for my external, but ntfs-3g does not. I tried running the command pasted above, and it didn't work. Also I'm not on KDE so the posted advice doesn't mean much to me.


----------

